# Problems with Meistergram 1500 pro



## jstarsinc (May 18, 2013)

Hi i am new to embroidery i purchased a meistergram 1500pro and i am having a lot of problems with the stitching. I keep getting an error 51 (stop position abnormal ) and thread breaks. I also just recently changed the bobbin if that has anything to do with it. 

i also attached 3 videos to show you what is going on.

IMG_2837_zps04eaf9ac.mp4 Video by 2020variations | Photobucket

IMG_2836_zps4af580ba.mp4 Video by 2020variations | Photobucket

IMG_2835_zps72f74755.mp4 Video by 2020variations | Photobucket


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know your machine or error codes, but your videos show that the bobbin thread is not being picked up AT ALL, so I guess SOMETHING went wrong when you changed the bobbin. Did you put it in the right way round? The thread coming off the bobbin should look like "6" when you put it into the holder (facing you). Did the bobbin thread definitely go under the tension spring and around the "pig's tail" ? Did you leave a long enough piece of bobbin thread that the top thread has a chance of picking it up? Did the bobbin holder click firmly into place when you put it back in the machine?


----------



## jstarsinc (May 18, 2013)

i do believe that i am putting the thread in right but do you think that it is the bobbin that i am using that might be the problem? the company that i used to get it from closed do so i picked up a pack of bobbin from walmart

here is a picture of it:
[media]http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag118/2020variations/IMG_2844-1_zps274df233.jpg[/media]


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

No picture came through, and I'm from South Africa so I'm not sure what quality you would get at Walmart. I use pre-wound bobbins that I buy in bulk from a reputable local supplier. 
Try putting the photo of the bobbin on again, and also a photo of how it looks in the bobbin case.


----------



## jstarsinc (May 18, 2013)

[media]http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag118/2020variations/IMG_2844-1_zps274df233.jpg[/media]


----------

